# If your dog could talk for 1 min what would he/she say to you?



## julie87

If your dog could talk what do you think he/she would say to YOU?


----------



## llombardo

She would tell me that I mean just as much to her as she does to me and she might have a couple words about the cats(good words)


----------



## DWP

*Can't think about it.*

I tried to think about this, but if made me feel unworthy. My girls would sing praises that I could never live up to. I often think about the irony that is dog. Man so often lacks the courage or integrity to deserve so loyal a companion.


----------



## onedogman

I think you're crazy, but I love you anyway!


----------



## MichaelE

Why won't you let me bite your hands???

Thanks for letting me sleep in your nice warm bed.

Please don't be gone so long during the day.


----------



## zivagirl

...and there's a bunny-poop treasure trove out behind the garage, and kitty-crunchies out by the grape vine. I'm telling you, this place is GOLD!


----------



## Lilie

Hondo: Seriously, we don't need any other dogs here. I'll give you the cat, but the dogs need to go. Now, stop acting all surprised to hear me speak and get into the kitchen and make me some chicken. Where's Dad? I want a belly rub. And btw - you do look fat in those pants, I don't know why Dad lies to you.


----------



## Lilie

After thinking about it, I have to add my other dogs:

Tug: Sun. Give me sun. Make it shine. Hey! Can you hear me? Sun.

Maggie: Wait! Don't get up. I don't want to move. You are so wonderful. Let me continue to bask in your wonderful warmth. I think I get get just a tad closer. Aren't you getting hungry yet? You can get up if you are getting something to eat. Just bring enough for me too. 

Lonestar: Mom! Mom! Mom! I really try hard to stay focused and scrambled eggs, hot dogs & cheese. Squirrel! I need to talk to Dad tennis ball.... Squeaky red ball under the flying bird into the pond...what is that butterfly gator ride into kennel ...MOM! MOM! MOM! Outside flying monkeys gotta pee!!!!


----------



## lhczth

Alexis: pet me, love me, don't groom me, play tug with me, pet me, pet me, pet me, why can't I sleep on the bed every night? Why do I have to share my life with these other bitches? Where is that wonderful little boy that I love (my nephew)?

Vala: ball, ball, toy, toy, can we go outside and play, ball, ball, toy, toy, OH GOD I am starving, feed me, feed me, love me for 10 seconds and then feed me feed me, ball ball ball. Oh, OK, I'll go veg out on the couch for awhile. 

Deja: You ready to go do something yet? Can we go outside and do something NOW? Come on mom, I want to go hunt mice. Let's go for a run. Here, let me jam this toy into you. I HATE the computer. Sean, Sean, Sean, Sean, Sean, Sean, oh a kitty, Sean, Sean, Sean (Sean is our helper). 

Elena: Hey mom, you going to feed me? I know you are going to give me a treat. Time to feed me? OK, then can we go outside so I can harass my mother. No, I rather you feed me.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Mauser: BALL!! LURE COURSE!! BALL!! LURE COURSE!! BALL!! LURE COURSE!! BALL!! LURE COURSE!! (you get it  )

Winnie: Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Feed Me!! Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Kaynya: Let me lick your face!!! FEED ME!! Can I lick your face now? Is it feeding time yet??

Spike: LURE COURSE!!! FOOD!! LURE COURSE!!! FOOD!!

Fuego: Doh!

Clark: Umm ... well ... umm ... I'm going to go play with Wasabi and then pull the hair out of the cat

Wasabi: I'm going to curl up here on your lap and then try to sneak up to your chest so I can lick your face and I would be most grateful if you would allow that?


----------



## Safzola

ZOLA...." RITE ,listen up humans,i am almost ten month old now and if you take the time to read all them dog books you have bought, you may find that i am going through ,what you call,my teenage years...ok...so listen up.......i want to go out WHEN i want to go out,,i come back when i want.to come back..i eat what i want and when,,i will play rough if i want to and if you cannt take it ,then tuff and if im sleeping..leave me,,i will get up when i want to...ok oh and one more thing.....I LOVE YOU "


----------



## Sunflowers

Whatcha doin'? Whatcha doin'? Whatcha doin'? Wazzat? Gotta sniff that... Wait! Don't go into another room! Come back! Come back! Ooohhh, what is taking you so long?
Ball ball ball when is it time to play ball ball get the ball wait, I hear knocking at the door, woowoowoowoowoowoowoowoo, whaddya mean, quiet?
Must be suspicious, I'm Czech line, have to be suspicious, woowoowoowoowoowoowoowoo, see how good I am at that?

Ohhhhhh, fine then, I'll be quiet...


Boof.


----------



## Shade

Jazzy: I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why aren't you letting me lick your face anymore!!! I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!

Delgado: FOOD! Oh, no food.....FOOD! Oh, no food....*sits* NOW can I have food? No? *lies down* NOW can I have food? I love you! NOW can I have food? OH TOY!!! TOY TOY TOY TOY TOY TOY TOY. NOW can I have food? YAY FOOD!!! I love you! TOY TOY TOY come play with me!


----------



## blackshep

Kong! KONG KONG KONG KONG!!!! Ohhhhhhhhhh throw it! Throw it FURTHER!
Throw it again! I love you mom! Wait! Why are you taking it away?! Oh let me just climb over you on the couch for just a second, here I found it behind you! How did that Kong get there? Here you go! You're welcome!!! I brought it to you, right to your FACE. Throw it again! Hey, let's play in the snow! NO! Let's play in the snow with the KONG!!! WHAT IS TAKING YOU SO LONG?! Again! Again! Again!! AGAAAAAAAAAAAAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Ace, my gsd would be saying "Would you please let me go outside".
Mandy, my lab would be saying "Is it time to eat yet?"
Baby, my terrier mix would say "Do not disturb me please."


----------



## Marnie

Food. I'm starving. Outside. Let's go outside and walk. Food. Outside. Food. Outside.


----------



## zivagirl

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Ace, my gsd would be saying "Would you please let me go outside".
> Mandy, my lab would be saying "Is it time to eat yet?"
> Baby, my terrier mix would say "Do not disturb me please."


Beth doesn't know 'please' and 'thank-you'. I'm a baaaad mommy!


----------



## autoluver

onedogman said:


> I think you're crazy, but I love you anyway!


I like this one


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Lucky would say: Ball Play ball more . Why arent you playing ball ? Ball lets go play! I do not get to play ball enough! Fix that!
He actually is like the dog in Up instead of squirrel its ball!
BTW Great thread!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark: Mom, do I have to get up? Really? Okay, one more minute okay? *sniff, sniff* That smells soooooo good...... what did you say? I didn't hear you? Oh, you want me to... *sniff, sniff* what did you want me to do again?

Zefra: BALL! BITE! BALL! BALL! TOY! PLAY! I LOVE YOU MOM! BALL! BALL! Okay, I'm calm.. see... THROW THE BALL! NOW!!! Okay, I'm sitting.. see.. here.. sit, sit, sit, BALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ayoitzrimz

Dude just throw the **** ball already.


----------



## Midnight12

Rosie Life is pretty good around here but if you could quit working or take me with you and also I would like to play even more. And please bring all the grandkids over more because they really know how to play.


----------



## OffgridAlex

"I like food, I do like food, can I have some of that?, can I have some chicken? do you got any meat" can I have a biscuit? What about some cheese? Oh man give me some food, hey you, open the fridge, more food?"

I think that's basically all.


----------



## Good_Karma

Niko: Hey, didn't I see you bring home bacon the other day? What happened to that anyway? I could go for some bacon right about now. It wouldn't even have to be cooked. Or thawed, heck I'd eat it frozen. How about we wait until Rosa goes on her walk and then see if we can find where you put it? Until then, scratch my belly, way down low where it embarrasses you. Yeeeeaaaah.....that's the spot.


----------



## julie87

Mine would say

"Yes, I really do have to follow you everywhere including the bathroom" 

"When you come home I am the happiest dog in the world"

"Feed me the same stuff you are eating"

"When we play you can nip me too, I don't mind"

"I don't understand why you don't want to sniff everything"

"How come the cat doesn't have to do tricks for her food?" 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89

Diesel would have said... "stick, throw the stick, ok that one you dont want to throw ok how bout this one,throw it again, and again, and again and BIRD, ok stick stick, lets go for a bike ride, ok time for bed" 

God I miss you Diesel it was so easy to read you, may you be patient until I cross that rainbow bridge to be with you and we can play fetch again and you can bring me any stick you want


----------



## jourdan

Snow snow snow snow snow snow. I LOVE SNOW!!!!! Grr I hate horses. Mom mom mommy mama mama mommy mom mom... I love you. Whatcha doing? Oh you are going potty can I keep you company. Hey where'd you go why did you leave me. Mom mom mommy mama mama mommy mom mom. SNOW!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muneraven

*Peanut (14 year old part GSD alpha female):* Okay you mutts I'm in charge here . . .except for the Big Dog and maybe her mate but that's still debatable . . .gimme that chewie, kid. NO PEEING IN THE HOUSE. Straighten up and behave, dimwits!! Look Mom I got it all under control for ya!

*Pele (12 year old greyhound/lab mix):* Shhhhhh, I would just like to lie here by you. I don't want to be any trouble. I hope I didn't pee . . .I'm so nervous! Please could you just hold my paw and pet my head some more?

*Gus (Six year old balding Goldendoodle):* Love you love you love you hug me some more love you love you HEY STOOPID PUPPY STAY AWAY FROM MY CHEWIE love you mom love you love you. FRIIISSSSBBEEEEE!

*Jaeger (seven month old GSD male):* Oh mom you rock! Let me lean on you. Let me lick you. Let me bumble all over you some more. Let me nibble your toes. Hey are you eating something? Can I haz some? Please please please please please? I have a toy! Let me drop it by Peanut. Why are you growling Peanut? Here I will lie down and moan and groan at you until you give back the toy, Peanut. Hey Gus let's go outside! Hey Gus let's go inside! Hey Pele can I have your food? Oh Mom can we lay on the bed together now? Are you eating something?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

ayoitzrimz said:


> Dude just throw the **** ball already.


Oh Yeah! I can hear Lucky saying this too.


----------



## Shaolin

Finn: "Mom...mom! Work, let's work, I wanna work! Oooh! Ball, throw the ball, please throw the freaking ball! I love you, ooh, deer! Oooh! Human! Oooh! Scratch my butt so I can do the butt dance, now, let's work!!"


----------



## Jack9211

Really dad...i'm almost 6 months old. Don't you think I can go out alone ? There's a cute little pup just up the road, and I think she likes me.


----------



## Loneforce

Me... Hey bud how are ya doing?....Jonas...I wanna play with my truck....Me..Have you been good today?...Jonas....I wanna play with my truck....Me... Hello Ginger How are you today?....Ginger...I want a treat....Me...You want a belly rub...Ginger....I want a treat, and a belly rub and the punk wants to play with his truck.....Me.... Ok let me get you something to eat...Jonas....I dont want to eat! I WANT TO PLAY WITH MY TRUCK!!!....Ginger...Oh dear god, let him play with his truck.​


----------



## ankittanna87

8.30 pm: *sniff sniff* I smell food
9.00 pm: why is my food not yet ready??
9.01 pm: seriously? this again? how come I never get wat u eat? I want YOUR food! Give it to me NOW or else I'll bug u when ur having dinner! *sly smile*


----------



## GSDGunner

Hmm, what would Gunner say??!! 

Gunner: "Seriously Mom, close the computer thingy and let's go outside and play. Then you can give me some peanut butter. I like peanut butter. 
Oh darn, really Mom, the camera again?"


----------



## GSDGunner

This thread reminded me of Shelby. 
There's a guy on youtube that does the "talking kitty" videos, which are hysterical. 
He decided to see if he could get his dog Shelby to talk.


----------



## shepherdmom

Tasha would say "ball... balll... balll.. ball..... ball..... "for the entire min. 

Buddy would say using the voice from the plant in the little shop of horrors... "Feed Me.... Feed me..... "

I think Ivan and Wiggles would both say "Love me, cuddle me, pet me now!...."


----------



## Cheyanna

Midnight12 said:


> Rosie Life is pretty good around here but if you could quit working or take me with you and also I would like to play even more. And please bring all the grandkids over more because they really know how to play.





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona: I hate your stupid iPad. Pay attention to me. Are you going to leave me again? Is that the person who is going to take me when you are gone? Can I hide behind your legs? I like laying on your feet, do not move. Sorry I cannot sleep with you, I have to guard the house at night.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Packman

Thank you for being a friend.


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182

Dusty (my cat): Moooommmm Feed me! I'm starving!!! (feed him, and one bite and hes good) OMG you have a cup of ice water! Gimme gimme gimme!!! i want that ice cold water! my water bowl is not good enough...mom!!!!

Gunnar: Get the kitty get the kitty get the kitty. ok mom I'm done lets cuddle on the couch. ok now let me bite your hands if not i'm gonna bite your ankles while you try and walk away. Mom play with me. wheres dad he throws the ball better then you do!


----------



## Cheerful1

Rub my belly
feed me
play with me
give me treats
to me: why are you going to work and leaving me
to husband: take me for a walk
nap time
play time
feed me
to husband: take me for a walk
to me: ooh you're back, let's play
brush my teeth - love to eat that poultry toothpaste
let's play
give me treats
sleep time


----------



## zivagirl

The Packman said:


> Thank you for being a friend.


Awwww! Golden Pup!


----------



## gmcwife1

julie87 said:


> If your dog could talk what do you think he/she would say to YOU?


Mom I really don't understand why I can't play with the cat! He plays with me, see, he bats me in the face with his (clawless) paws, isn't that playing :laugh:


----------



## zivagirl

Ziggy the Cat (as he peers into the crate): neenerneenerneeeeener
Kitty-Boo: what in God's name is that?!
Dexter: *slinkslinkslink:


----------



## KB007

Toto: Why do you keep hugging me? Why do you keep kissing me? Is it time to get in the bed?

Rocky: Give me some attention!


----------



## GusGus

I think he would say something like "Thank you. I know you're trying your hardest, and I know I am a pain in your butt sometimes, but I really love you and I think you're doing a great job. Now please, can I have a goodie and go sniff that cat outside?!?!?"


----------



## Karo4410

"Ma, when are we going to play with the red ball outside? Now? Can we go right now? Ma, now? Here, I'll show you where the door is. Ma, here's the door. Are we going now? Please, Ma, mama?....PAPA IS HOME!!!!! Papa, when are we going to play with the red ball outside? Now? Can we go right now? now? Here, I'll show you where the door is. Here's the door. Are we going now? Please...pleeeease..."


----------



## julie87

Haha everyone is referring to themselves as mom or dad to the dog. 

In my case I feel like the dog is my mom she has taught me so many things and so protective of me 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag

Grim: I heard you say that I need a bath. Do you remember the loud displeasure I voiced during the entire last bath? Try it again and see what you get.  I really want to do things my way. Is that hard to understand for you? I'd prefer to do things all on my own, without a leash attached. Can you do that? Have you noticed I like to work for my kibble? Keep that up, great move! I love you. Thank you for putting up with who I am. I put up with who you are. Even if you fail in our efforts to get somewhere, that's OK with me. We're a team. We'll sink or swim together. I'll put in all the effort I can, just to see you happy and hear you say "good boy"!


----------



## wildwolf60

Pet me, pet me, love me, no, don't pay attention to dad, pay attention to me! Play tug, tug, tug....oh, snuggle, that feels good, rub my ears...play, let's play! Treats? Oh, boy, treats? Time to eat, feed me! Lets play again, now? Rub my belly, scratch my head, love you!:wild:
Then: Dad, your turn! Play tug with me! Grr, grrrr..see how much fun this is! Oh you got it away from me, throw it, throw it! Play tug! You can't cuddle mom, have to cuddle me! Pay attention to meeee! 
Ok, where's my antler? I'll go chew on that for a few minutes. Hold it for me please while I chew?


----------



## Karo4410

wildwolf60 said:


> Ok, where's my antler? I'll go chew on that for a few minutes. Hold it for me please while I chew?


OMG, That's exactly what Leif did too! He is spoiled rotten :0)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Meeah'sMom

I love you, Mom! What are we snacking on? Is it time for dinner yet? Why is Reesey (cat) so mean to me?! Don't pay attention to anyone except ME!!


----------



## Cunningham GSDs

She would say "I love you".


----------



## arycrest

I wish I could say something warm and fuzzy like how much they love me, how lucky they are to be living with me ... BUT knowing the Hooligans as well as I do ... they'd say in unison:

*I'M HUNGRY ... LET'S EAT ... WHAT'S FOR DINNER????*


----------



## KZoppa

Shasta would probably tell me right now to stop getting sick and stop sticking her in her crate when i'm not feeling good to keep her off me so i can breath lol


----------



## Rua

Squirrel!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Well I have had the girls ,Chevy and Thunder for2 weeks. They would say ' put that boy in the basement ,bring us up there. Thunder would say" Make Chevy stop grumbling" and Chevy would say" make Thubnder stop stepping on me."


----------



## Sitz&Platz

Dexter would say: 

"Quit your job and be with me. Me, me, me. You love me! Only me! We can play ball and you can feed me chicken, all day! And love me. Me, me, me..." 

Lola would say: 

"Way to go, mom! I really wanted a puppy in MY house! What, I wasn't dog enough for you?"


----------



## KayleeGSD

Oh that is easy and if she had a voice it would be, LETS WORK!!! YES YES YES!!!!!


----------



## susanwrites

Zoey would say, "Thank you for rescuing me and wait, is all that food for me, really? Wow! And thank you for getting me healthy, and more food? Really? This place rocks? And I'm really glad you got that BB out of my side and is that cookie for me? Wow oh wow no more scrounging for food on the street and I didn't mean to nip your friend when she came in the front door but you didn't tell me she was your friend and I was trying to keep you safe and all these toys are for me? Really?


----------



## Jag

I have a new thought on what Grim would say. It would be something like this..

"I HATE that prong collar! Can you tell? Keep correcting me on that, and I'll show you just how much I hate it!"


----------



## Debbieg

I don't need a leash or a collar. Play with me. Don't go anywhere without taking me. Don't sleep in until 7 am on our day off. Why do we have cats?


----------



## Nikitta

They would say, " Why did we get stuck with YOU?? I always thought my poor dogs could have done better then me. I am having hip surgery in a week so obviously they would have done better with an active person who could do better then me but I couldn't give up my GSDs. If that is selfish of me, I'm sorry, but many times my dogs give me the reason to get out of the bed in the morning. I will give them more when I can. They, at this point, have given me more then I give them. I exercise them every day, feed them, take care of their needs, but I have not been good at their basic training. When it hurts to walk more then 30 feet, its hard. I don't want sympathy. I just want to make a pledge to my furbabies that I will do better when I get over this; and PLEASE don't think I have abandon you when I have to board you. They are good people and I would never give you up. /hugs my sweet babies


----------



## MissMetric

Talos would probably very politely insist that I let him chew on me as much as he likes, give him extra treats, and sleep in my bed and not his crate. He'd probably also ask for a bedtime extension.


----------



## BellaLuna

Bella would say 1 of 2 things mommy can you please tell the darn kids to shut up already so I could go back to sleep b/c I have a full night of pacing around the house or mommy could you please get this stupid cat to stop slapping me in the face lol


----------



## JackieM1982

My guy is old, and I'd want to know if anything hurt anywhere that I didn't know about.


----------



## santorin

Mine would say BALL! BALL! BALL! BALL! TOY! TOY! TOY! TOY! WATER! And repeat... lol


----------



## JackandMattie

Jack: "Throw the BALL!! I brought you the BALL! I'm looking at you, I'm looking at the BALL, I'm looking at you, I'm _staring_ at the BALL! I _know_ you can _see_ the BALL...Oh, maybe that one's invisible...How about _this_ BALL?!? (rinse, lather, repeat)...oh wait, I hear the neighbor boy coming...Hurry! Where's my flipping FLIRT POLE?!?!?"

Lillian: "Just in case you're wondering where I'll be, Miss Kathy next door hands out milk bones made of doggie crack...I'll be next door, waiting for Miss Kathy to step outside with my doggie crack. And if you ever want me to stop sneaking away, you might try buying me some goshdarn doggie crack, lady! Oh, and I _will_ be home for dinner."

Miss Mattie Lynn: (Rolling her eyes at the youngsters) "They're _both_ Idiots."


----------



## Mark Kurtz

Thanks for springing me from this pen!


----------



## Fade2Black

Kaos would have said.......I wanna go outside and play stick. Don't ever go to work again. Don't ever use the vacuum dragon again. I love you and I would give up my life for you....


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Scarlett would ask "Why CAN'T I trample all the flowers to get to the critters under there?" "Why don't you take me with you?" "Do I have to have those icky drops in my eyes?" "How come I can't have what you're having for dinner?"


----------



## Montu

I didn't do it!

can i have wet food?


----------



## KodyK

I have a feeling Corey would talk very fast and say as much as she could.

"Hey, so when I bring you the toy, tug on it, okay? It makes me sad when you don't tug on the toy. And can you take me to the pet store more often? The nice man there has treats. And thank you for taking my everywhere - I like being your guide dog - but don't take me to the museum again. That was boring. Oh, and can we visit your mom's house again? I like running around her yard and chasing the tennis ball. Can we have more tennis balls?"


----------



## Jenmsdc

Aweeee! I love this question.
Emma would most likely take after my husband and not same much except what she needs to say. She actually tells us a great deal thru her eyes and expressions.
Emma: "I love all four of you more than I love myself. You are so good to me and thank you for this life. When I leave for Heaven I will still watch over you and wait for us to be together again. I will never stop chasing the cats so it's pointless to get frustrated over this. If I could blush I would now...mom & dad, never...ever...leave me in your room again when you have your "alone" time, that one time you forgot I was in there scared the &hit out of me. Lastly, stop calling me a dog...seriously I am not a dog."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brembo

Banjo-

"S'up? So, uh, wanna rub behind my ears? Yeah, right there. Okay, so i was patrolling the yard and saw that the fence is in disepair on the western quadrant, fix that eh? You know I can open the fridge? Yeah, easy-peasy, but I don't cause that would be naughty. Your socks are tasty. Hey, you stopped rubbing my ears."

Peppy-

"(effect a Dutch accent here) Kong, throw ze Kong! Throw it I say! Banjo can open the fridge and he won't do it for me. Kong? Where iz eet? Where iz Banjo? Leave my ears alone you Yankee devil".


----------



## Cheyanna

KZoppa said:


> Shasta would probably tell me right now to stop getting sick and stop sticking her in her crate when i'm not feeling good to keep her off me so i can breath lol


What would Dax say?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smhardee

*What Cora would say*

What Cora would say would depend on what I was doing
Cleaning house: at my heels says, "mom, mom, mom, mom, mom, mom, mom, mom, mom." Over and again until I stop and played with her, then she would say "ha ha got you again".
Taking a break: "nope not happening we are going to play"
When she is taking a break: "mom sit down with me so I can lay on you"
All other times: "okay so you suck because you left me to go to work again, I know it's only a couple of times a week you actually have to leave the house to work but you still suck. I will forgive you though if you let me stand in between your lets so you can scratch my back. Then your going to have to chase me through the house, and then we can play with my toys. Oh hi dad glad your home too, back to mom"
When I have to repair or throw away hers destroyed toys: "come on mom isn't better I chewed my toys and not the couch."


----------



## dogfaeries

*Carly*: 
"here's my toy. here's my ball. here's another toy. where did my ball go? here's another ball". (it never ends)

*Sage*: 
"why can't I eat the cat? why can't we send Russell back? why can't I be an only dog? why do ALL the toys belong to Carly and Russell??" (poor Sagey)

*Russell*: 
"oh, I'm sorry, I had no idea that I wasn't supposed to do that. Not a problem, all you had to do was ask". (most polite puppy EVER)


----------



## MadLab

My male would be like, 'lets go to the beach'

My girl would be like, 'Any time is a good time to sleep'


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

Gypsy would most likely say "What do you mean by 'No'? Well, you are not the boss of me. Oh, wait, scratch my belly, please? Please give me a belly rub. Ah, that's it. Yes!"


----------



## GoSailGo

I can't even imagine...something along the lines of, "Scratch my bum scratch my bum I love you I love you hey what was that outside I hope it was a bird let me go check and whine at it for a bit maybe it will fly in to my mouth ok I'm back hey why aren't you scratching my bum."


----------



## Msmaria

" Look mom, I have your shoe, come chase me.."


----------



## Jax08

The other night it was

"why am i in this crate? did you know an outside cat is in here? it's in that crate right across from me. LOOK! LOOK! right there in the crate! hey you cat, why are you in here. mom...mom...there's a cat in here"

Actually that went on for close to an hour.


----------



## Msmaria

Jax08 said:


> The other night it was
> 
> "why am i in this crate? did you know an outside cat is in here? it's in that crate right across from me. LOOK! LOOK! right there in the crate! hey you cat, why are you in here. mom...mom...there's a cat in here"
> 
> Actually that went on for close to an hour.



Lol..last week I was at pet smart with Dexter and took him over to the rescue cat section for the first time. He was sniffing around when a large cat hissed and pounced at him from behind the glass. He jumped back and looked at me like " hey mom, there's a vicious animal in there"


----------



## kjdreyer

Throwtheballthrowtheballthrowtheball-turkeyjerkyturkeyjerkyturkeyjerky-agilityagilityagilty-scratchherescrathchherescratchhere-hikehikehikewalkwalkwalk-marrowbonetripeturkeyjerky-crate


----------



## meek

My dogs would say, I love u mom and thanks for taking care of us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kristasgma

Gma, I am sooo glad my 23 year old dad moved back home because he had no clue what he was doing with me. You spoil me and feed me and play ball with me all the time and give me treats when I am learning my manners. Can I please go in the main part of the house? I promise you will not have to peel your kitty off the ceiling like last time (heheh)


----------



## wyoung2153

At this very moment he would say.. "Mom, where the heck have you been?!?! I thought you were never ever ever coming home!!!! Can we play fetch now?"

On a normal day to day basis.. "Mom, fetch.. please? but I love you!"


----------



## aphrodite

"What do you mean I can't go into the bathroom with you? SQUIRREL!!!!! Who's at the door? SQUIRRELLL!!!! Give me my food already. "


----------



## ODINsFREKI

meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat squirrel meat meat meat meat meat meat water meat meat meat meat meat meat meat cheese meat meat meat meat meat meat scratch meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat meat sleep


----------



## GSDMUM

julie87 said:


> If your dog could talk what do you think he/she would say to YOU?


She would say, "I want to play with the hose water every day, 20 minutes each time and 5 times a day, get it?"


----------



## Rogue's Mama

Rogue - Why r u holdin out on me, give me some of that good food you are eating!
Storm - Can we get rid of that puppy you brought here, I need my beauty sleep without being trampled on!


----------



## skam.xo

Vado "Mom... why can't I go under the couch? I know I can barely fit now, but why? Please let me go under the couch. I'm going to whine if you try to take me out from under the couch. I'm going...going.. BYE MOM"

*under couch.* Not to mention hes eating the underside of it... ugh puppyhood


----------



## Okin

I think she would say "throw the ball" "throw my toy" over and over for the full minute.


----------



## Neko

ice cube broken record style


----------



## vprasad

Bu But But, why can't I come into the kitchen??!


----------



## Diesel_Maminka

I'd be scared to ask lol


----------



## Sarah~

Eko would say "I love you, throw my ball, rub my belly"! Xena would probably say "play with me" over and over in between nipping me, lol.


----------



## dragonheart9

Lets play!!


----------



## Bman0221

Mine would say:

" You do know that I only let you think you're in charge right?


----------



## Eiros

"What are you doing? Are we getting up? Are we going this way? Yes let's go this way. Are we going outside? What are you doing now? I'm coming too! I want to lick your face! What are you holding? Let me see too!"

Lol and on and on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Hans would probably say "Are we going in the Jeep today? You said yesterday that we would! Are we going now? Did you fill it up with gas? Open the door!
Open the door! You SAID we could!!

Let's GO already!!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD_Dakota

"Hey, did you see my ball? Let's go play?! Wanna play tug of war, I'll go find a sock! Hey, can we go to the park? I love going to the park. 
Hey, look! It's a sock! Let's play tug of war now... unless we go to the park?!" 


That would be my dogs words. Repeated. ALL DAY. xD 

...
"Hey, don't worry, I got your back!"


----------



## misslesleedavis1

You gonna eat that?......scratch my butt....lets go play some ball mommma..


----------



## Kovinator

Play ball! Ball! Anybody want to play ball? Wait, I can't go in the living room? What's up with that? That gate is for me? No way! All right then if we can play ball, all is forgiven. Why are those squirrels making faces at me? I will catch that rabbit some day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano

Hide/ throw the orbee. Repeat...


----------



## FortheLoveofChari

I could see Chari always saying:

"Ma, ma, ma, ma, ma" as she paws at me. (makes me think of stewie off of family guy)

"Hey look at me...hey hey pet me pet me" 

"Is that a fry for me!? Let me have it!" *snatches french fry right from fiance's face* (<---that has happened once in the car, we laughed after correcting it...granted I saw it coming...but it was too funny to stop...thought he would notice the giant Chari head coming for the fry...I mean her sniffer wasn't silent..) 

"Car! Car!"

"Park! The park!"

"Omg! I smell foooood!"


----------



## Jo_in_TX

"I love, love, love, love, love you, Mommy! Now, can I jump in bed with you?"


----------



## jafo220

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

"What an idiot". For all those times I make myself look like an idiot in front of my dog.


----------



## Jax08

Take him back!!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere

If my dog had one minute of human speach allowed, I'm not so sure that I am the one she'd choose to speak with...


----------



## nicky

Mine would say "I hate that smell but please start smoking again, you are way too crabby now and have no patience with me. We went outside to smoke/play every hour, now we only go out every 4 hours".


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Heck, my dog would say the exact same things my kids say......"I'm hungry. What's for dinner? When are we eating?" Bottomless pits all.


----------



## Maeuselchen Hasenherz

he'd sing...
"Love me tender~ and give mee~ all your baa~haa~cooo~n"
And then he'd probably say that we should stop bringing people over that he doesn't know. Especially "weird" men/boys that talk to "his" girls.


----------



## Ellimaybel

What do you want from me????? This would all go so much smoother if you could just make up your mind!


----------



## wolfy dog

Do you actually know what real fun is? You should join me in torturing the old dog, stealing from the counter, digging up the new plants, looking for decomposing mice. Oh well, you're alright I guess...... deeeeeeep sigh.


----------



## Kaasuti

With my dog it would be "What are you doing?, Why are you going out without me?, Is that food for me? guess not, hello?..hello?..hello? someone is at the door. Wait...what?...i'm not allowed to greet visitors straight away....whhhhhy?". I could go on, lol.


----------



## petite

I look out across the land and know in my heart anything that moves even slightly is mine to destroy...Cheese! Someone is wearing a robe, must destroy... Carrot!


----------



## GermanShepParents

If Gemma had the chance to speak, I believe she would say, "Why dont you stop barking? Why cant we spend all day outside or in the water? Why do you get to go out without me? Why dont you try staying in a crate for an hour?"


----------



## AngelaA6

I tend to stay up late so late at night all he would be telling me is "Lets go to bed. I've been up all day playing and now it's time for bed."

During the daylight hours though... "Ball! Kong Bone! Cuz! Chuck it! Tug!....oh no one of them went under the couch...I need THAT one toy and only that toy will do. Get it, get it, get it, get it, get it! YOU GOT IT?  throw it! I NEEED IT."

Silly puppy has a tendency to lose a toy under the couch and will fixate on it and whine incessantly until we get it...While we're grabbing the toy he's crawling all over us if I forget to put him in a sit/stay.


----------



## LaRen616

Seriously I picture this puppy every time Draven stares at me. So this is what he would say.


----------



## LaRen616

Sinister would probably say "I love you, you are my master, wherever you go I will go. Will you please pet me or at least hold my hand while I sit on your foot? Do you mind if I stare at you lovingly? Can we go see Grandma? SQUIRREL! Let's play fetch, can we leave the spotted dog inside, he steals my sticks? Mom, look at me, pet me, love me, mom, mom, mom. CATS! I love chewing on the small, furry cat's ears, I am pretty sure she likes it too. WHY DID YOU STOP PETTING ME?!"


----------



## lesslis

These are so funny!! My boy would call his creater (breeder) and say, she loves me, plays with me, feeds me works me but im still better then this. My girl would just say pass the food please.


----------



## LoveEcho

Delta would say, "let's go, let's go, let's go, let's go, I want to play, play with me, pay attention to me, hello, let's go, let's go, let's go..."

I don't think Echo would say much, but if I had a minute where he understood me I'd want to take the time to tell him that the world is an OK place, I will protect him, and there's nothing to be so nervous about.


----------



## TommyB681

Pretty sure it would be, "youre and idiot, go away" haha


----------



## GSTrainingAcademy

Probably something like......."I love you, but stop disturbing me"


----------



## Ergodic Mage

It's your turn to sit and wait for me to throw the ball!


----------



## jafo220

It would probably go something like this............

" Um, why can't I roam the house like the cat does?"

"When are we going for our walk?"

"Tell me again why I can't play with kitty?"

"Oh, kitty, please run. Just run. I dare ya to run. Just one move, please."

"I gotta eat this again?" 

"Why can't you stay home everyday?"

"Is that all you got?"

"Get back on the porch Old Man!"


----------



## misslesleedavis1

As much as I enjoy the nickname "boobs" and the fact you made me wear underwear, earmuffs and a yoga scarf for silly photo ops...I will bite your hands off the next time around.


----------



## car2ner

Play with me...Play with me some more...Still moreeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## spiascik

"What are we going to play with now? The ball? The rope? Are we going outside to play? Chase squirrels? We ARE going to play, right??"


----------



## Charlie W

Norah would say 

"Let's go for a walk, or you ride and I'll follow, let's not take Red dog, he's dumb and I get fed up having to keep him in line. Also, how about you send the puppy back from where you got him..we don't need any pets"

Red dog would say 

"whatever this is, it's fun, where's the puppy? He's fun too, and Norah, she tells me off, that's fun..fun, fun, fun..what shall we do now? Something fun please "


----------



## Stonevintage

"Oh, I love bacon I love cheese, feed me from your plate oh please".

"I'll be as good as I can be, but I am just a small puppy". If you don't think that mud's a blast, well you can just go kiss my ..." 

Geez Ma. When I finally give you full eye contact you call it "beggin". I can't win around this joint....ah, what's that on your plate???


----------



## Debanneball

"What, are you nuts, fetch the ball, I ain't moving. I want wood and dirt for dinner tonight please. No way, you walk to the mailbox alone, however if you drive, count me in. Where's the cat, I want to sit on him, he's so soft. I see the can of pop, I got the can all by myself, yum yum..." :wild:


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

I would imagine my girls talking would be like a bunch of crazy teenage girls...

"Oh what's that? Can we eat it? Why not? Can we chase it? Why not? Why does she get more pets than me? I want what she wants! She gets all the attention! Can I sleep on your bed? What are you eating? Can we eat it?"....**crazy eyes activate!**


----------



## SusiQ

Mommy, thank you for taking me to the vet last year and letting him get rid of that nasty cancer and saving my life. I'm sorry it cost you 5,000 dollars, but I'm worth it, right?????


----------



## wyoung2153

"I don't understand why we aren't playing when I want to anymore or why I don't get free access to my toys anymore, but these extra walks and cool weather are really cool.. hey can we go play?"


----------



## Debanneball

Today in obedience class Fritz said "get me out of here, right now..I want to go home..More treats.." then this "Unless we go home right now, I am going to sleep!". And, that my friends was the end of class....


----------



## ayoitzrimz

"So how's your day so far man? I had a good day, laid around on the couch, saw some OMG OMG OMG OMG IS THAT A BALL???? IS IT IS THAT A BALL??? ARE YOU GOING TO THROW IT? THROW IT OMG PLEASE THROW IT"


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Debanneball said:


> Today in obedience class Fritz said "get me out of here, right now..I want to go home..More treats.." then this "Unless we go home right now, I am going to sleep!". And, that my friends was the end of class....


 
Fritz has great communication skills! Sometimes you wanna go to class sometimes not.


----------



## Ace GSD

I want eat I want eat I want eat I want eat I want eat I want eat . Oh look there is a squirrel !! I want eat I want eat I want eat I want eat ...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

SusiQ said:


> Mommy, thank you for taking me to the vet last year and letting him get rid of that nasty cancer and saving my life. I'm sorry it cost you 5,000 dollars, but I'm worth it, right?????


Im sure you tell her yes every day


----------



## My2shepherds

Athena = red
Eden = purple

"What's in her pocket? What is it? Is it a ball? Is it a treat? I bet it's a ball!! I bet it's a treat!!!  Let me check... Move over!! Let me check!!Ohhhh smells like a ball!!!! Ohhhh smells like a treat!!  Let me seeeeee!!!! I am starving!! Please give it to me!! It's gotta be a ball!!!! It's gotta be a treat!!"


----------



## SusiQ

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Im sure you tell her yes every day



Absolutely I do! Especially since she has been cancer free for 1 1/2 years now and still going strong!!!


----------



## MrDubbe

Stryker:

Mom dad wake up or I will keep banging on this on this kennel! Oh thank god your up finally now let me out and I will stop barking and being an A-hole. Wait where you taking me I don't have to go potty oh ok maybe I do. Hey dad let me bite your hand, ooh soft, now let me bite your feet! Don't walk away from me, I will trip you. Hey why did you step on me don't you know your suppose to let run between your legs. Now make my food jerk and don't forget the tbsp of yogurt!!!


----------



## danica

he would say mommy I love you and I will as long as I live, Ill protect you and never leave.:wub:


----------



## wick

Play with me play play play play watch out that person is being sketchy, play play play play BIRD !!!


----------



## Muneraven

Mom! Gosh I love you. Can we play? No? Is it dinnertime yet? No? Can we cuddle? Yes? YAY! Will you pet me that best way? Yes right there! Oh that's so good. Here I will lick your foot. Is it play-time now? Hey, I hear the mailman don't worry I will chase him away . . .there see he is gone again. Can I go look at the squirrels? Ooooo open the glass door so I can chase those squirrels! Yay! Come play, Mom, come throw stuff!


----------



## MamaofLEO

I honestly think Leo has a Hans Gruber-accent and really wants to take over the Nakatomi Plaza (if he was close to it). JK. 

I do think he would ask for more tummy rubs and longer walks and ask me why he cannot chew on the piano legs as he did as a child-dog. I think he is always thinking of ways to get into mischief. Also (in his voice, of course)

"Why are there so many dogs on TV and why aren't I one of them and why don't they bark back? Seriously. Why are those bushes (that look like animals ready to attack the car from 1000 yards away, so standoffish? I will get into the lake on _*MY*_ time table, not yours, mama. Capisce?"


----------



## GSDourBestFriend

"Why can't you just leave the food bag out so I can help myself?"

Pretty sure that's what mine would say. She's always pestering me for food.


----------



## Nikitta

Lilie said:


> Hondo: Seriously, we don't need any other dogs here. I'll give you the cat, but the dogs need to go. Now, stop acting all surprised to hear me speak and get into the kitchen and make me some chicken. Where's Dad? I want a belly rub. And btw - you do look fat in those pants, I don't know why Dad lies to you.


 ROFL Lilie


----------



## newlie

Is it time to get up? Can't we snuggle a little bit longer? Oh, it's time to eat, let's go! No, I don't want to go down the ramp....Let me jump, let me jump, let me jump! Oh, OK, I will do it if there's a cookie involved.

Are we going to potty now? Rub my ears while I'm waiting. Scratch my heinie, too. Again! Again! Is that all?

Pay attention to me! Stop looking at the stupid computer and reading the stupid book. Why are you doing that when it's time to play ball? Look! Look! I am throwing the ball right to you. why don't you catch it?

Outside! Let's play some real ball! Ball! Ball! God, I love you, Mom, but you are like the worst ball thrower in the world! Use the tennis racquet, for God's sake! SHEESH!

Are you ever going to feed me? I haven't eaten in 42 days. Can't you see I'm just a big 'keleton? What do you mean I'm on a diet? That's the craziest thing I ever heard!

Oh, it's time for nigh-night? Why do you get first dibs on the bed? Hurry up! Hurry up! You said "OK" so here I come. Rub my belly right there! No, there! I will capture your ridiculous arm and hold it where I want it. AHH! That's comfy!

Night, Mom! I love you and don't worry. I will keep you safe.


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Chase: I love you mom! And Uncle Kirby (25 lb black and white cat) is the coolest cat I've ever known my brother Blizzard (7 month Old English Sheepdog) is cool too he can be annoying sometimes I wish it was just me, you and Uncle Kirby. You said when I'm full grown I'm only 5 months mom :-(


----------



## car2ner

car2ner said:


> Play with me...Play with me some more...Still moreeeeeeeeeeeee!



wow, that was last year when he was not quite a year old
now at not quite two years old it is more like this, "why are you even indoors? It is great out here, come lay in the grass" "Is it Tracking time?" "Is it Hide the Woobah time?" and "It is time for bed, stop staring at that glowy thingy".

I have no idea how Patton tells time, but he does.


----------



## MadLab

Bring us to the beach .....or bring food to us. They wouldn't need a minute to explain


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Lucky kind of echos Hondo's talk. Lucky: This new dog is a PIB. I have had three sisters why do I have to have a fourth.

Charlie: Lets do sometghing ,do something . Why is old dog so grumpy? Lets get rid of all the gates.They are a PIB.


----------



## MythicMut

Oh boy oh boy oh boy SQUIRRELS! Squirrels up this tree, squirrels up that tree, oh I am madly, silly, dizzy in love with squirrels. Gotta catch me, gotta catch me, gotta, gotta catch me a squirrel. Come down that tree little squirrel. I'm not barking up the thing for my health. Just love me a little squirrelly pie before dinner. Come down that tree right now!


----------



## DanaM

I love you Dad but, I really wonder sometimes:

Why the hard rock blasting first thing in the morning

Why do you hurry me up in the morning and when you come home for lunch to pee pee (why do you call number one and number two pee pee anyways)

why do you act like Jimmy Page when play the air guitar? 

I lay in the dirt instead of patio on purpose, stop having a heart attack when I do this.

Do you think that stupid baby gate really stops me from eating Bella’s poop in the litter box? (and you continue to research and spend your money on trying to get rid of my bad breath. Ain’t gonna happen daddy.

Other than that, we are two peas in a pod and our love for each other is crazy deep.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Nice ones! lol


----------



## Coleen

See mom, I'm practicing my bite inhibition, I don't mind if it's human!
Water! Water,water,water........
I WANT THAT!
OHHHH, CARDBOARD, Gotta have it! It's mine!
That darn lady is hugging me again! "sigh"


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

I LOVE YOU!
Throw the ball.
I'm ready for anything, and I LOVE YOU.
Throw the ball.
Do you need a hug? I LOVE YOU.
Throw the ball.
I would never let anyone harm you. I LOVE YOU.
Throw the ball.
I LOVE YOU!

He's pure sweetness.


----------

